# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  الرجولة الطاغية فن وإغراء وسحر لا يقاوم

## ابو حسين الاردني

تتميز الرجولة الحقة بصفات كثيرة ، فكما للأنوثة سحراً خاصاً ووقعاً علي القلوب والعيون كذلك الرجولة لها سحراً خاصاً وإغراء لا يقاوم ، لكن ما هي الرجولة الحقيقية وما هي مزاياها ، هل هي في العضلات المفتولة والطول والعرض ؟ هل هي في الغيرة والعنف ؟   أم هي رجل يتدفق رومانسية ويفيض عذوبة ونعومة ، أم هي خشونة وعنف وسيطرة واحتواء ؟ "لهن " تبحث وتدقق في مفهوم الرجولة التي تجعل الرجل يستحق لقب " رجل طاغي " وتجعل له سحراً لا يقاوم . 



أسلوب النظرة وحدتها   

تأكد عزيزي الرجل أن المرأة لا تنجذب إلى لون عينيك أو رسمتها قدر ما تنجذب إلي نظرتك وأسلوب النظرة ، فإذا كنت لا تملك عينان جميلتان فلا تقلق ، لأن أسلوب النظرة وحدتها يذيب الجليد عند المرأة ، وكلما كانت النظرة تتسم بالرجولة والحدة المتوهجة كلما كانت أكثر تأثيراً لدى المرأة ، فنظرات الرجل سهام تخترق جسد المرأة ولا تستطيع مقاومتها . 



جسد الرجل  

من مواصفات الرجولة الطاغية الطول وعرض الأكتاف والصدر العريض ، ومهما تعددت الأذواق لدى النساء يظل وجود الشعر المغري في جسد الرجل وخاصة توزيعه على صدره وذراعيه بطريقة جذابة عاملاً للفت انتباه الأنثى وإثارتها . 
وطبقاً لدراسة حديثة ، تبين أن النساء ينجذبن أكثر للرجال الذين غطى الشعر صدورهم ، مقارنة مع الرجال حليقي الصدر ، واعتبرن هذه الصفة ، مؤشراً يدل على الصحة ، والقوة ، والهرمونات النشيطة. 



القوي الرياضي   
المرأة لا تحب الرجل النحيف جداً فمع هزاله لا تشعر بقوته ورجولته ، فالجسم الرياضي الممشوق يعطي الرجل جمالاً أخاذاً . 
 فدائماً يعلق بأذهان النساء صورة الرجل القوي الذي لا يهاب أحد ، وأكثر النساء يحلمن بالحصول على مثل هذا الرجل المفعم بالرجولة والقوة ، ليس عليهن وإنما على المحيطين به ، لذا تعلم عزيزي الرجل أن تتصرف بقوة وسيطرة مع الآخرين أمام زوجتك فهذا يزيد من ارتفاع الأدرنالين والرغبة الجنسية لديها ، ويؤكد الخبراء أن الكثير من الرجال يقومون بهذا التصرف   لجذب الإناث والاستحواذ على إعجابهن. 
ويشير الخبراء إلى أن المرأة تكره العنف بشكل عام ، ولكنه لو عنف عاطفي تعشقه وتحبه حتي لو أبدت غير ذلك ، فالمرأة تعشق الرجل الذي يحتجزها بالقوة ويعبر عن حبه بالقوة في بعض الأحيان . 



خشونة الملمس   
يري الخبراء أن المرأة تنجذب للرجل الذي يتميز بخشونة الملمس والخشونة هنا ليس جفاف الجلد والبشرة   ، بل البعد عن نعومة الأنثى و دلالها ورقتها ، فمهما بلغ جمال الرجل أو وسامته فهي لا تثير الأنثى إذا كانت تتسم بالنعومة والدلال . 



رومانسية الرجل 
رومانسية الرجل ليست عيباً كما يعتقد بعض الرجال ، فجاذبية الرجل تزداد تأثيراً مع تحليه بقدر من الرومانسية لجذب الأنثى ، فالمرأة قد تجذب الرجل بدلالها وخضوعها له ، بينما الرجل يجذب المرأة بقوته وعنفه حتى في أسلوب احتضانه لها أو الضغط عليها ، لذا أغدق علي زوجتك بكلمات الثناء والإعجاب وامدحها في كل الأوقات وأمام الجميع ، ولا تنسي الرسائل والهدايا الرومانسية ، فكل هذه الأشياء تجعلك تتسم بنوع من القوة والجرأة الرجولية التي تفضلها المرأة وتبحث عنها. 
فالمرأة دائماً تبحث عن الحب والرومانسية في صفات شريك أحلامها ، وتنظر إلى كل لفتات الحب والشوق الصادرة منه ، وكلما زاد شعورها بحب زوجها ، كانت الحياة أكثر استقراراً وسعادة بالنسبة لها ، فالحب بلسم الحياة الزوجية وكفيل باستمراريتها . 



غيرته سلاح فعال 
المرأة تحب الرجل الغيور الذي يحتويها بغيرته القوية ويسيطر عليها باهتمامه ، فالغيرة تؤجج نار الاهتمام ، لذا لو شعرت المرأة أنك لا تغار عليها فستشعر أيضاً أنك غير مهتم بها ولا تنجذب إليك . 
لذا تذكر عزيزي الرجل أن قليلاً من الغيرة يفيد واستخدمها بتحفظ ، فلهذا الشعور جاذبية وقوة في إثارة المرأة تجاه الرجل الذي تشعر أنه يحافظ عليها ويعتبرها شيئاً ثميناً في حياته. 



غموض الرجل 
رغم أن غموض الرجل يثير القلق في بعض الأحيان إلا أن المرأة تعشق الرجل الغامض وتحترمه وتحب أن تنقب عما بداخله بنفسها ، فنصف متعتها هي في إخراج ما في جعبة الرجل وتعتبر محاولة معرفة ما يفكر فيه من دون أن يقوله تحدياً ممتعاً بالنسبة لها . 
لذا ينصحك الخبراء بالتمتع بالقليل من الغموض في معاملتك مع المرأة ، ففي بعض الأوقات قد يكون غموضك ومراوغتك أمراً مثمراً جداً لها ولشخصياتها ، ولا تشعر بأنك تحت ضغط وبأنك يجب أن تقول لها كل شيء عندما تسألك عنه ، فقد تكره هذا الشيء أكثر مما تعتقد . 



مظهرك سر رجولتك 
وأخيراً ، لأن المظهر يلعب دوراً مهماً في جذب المرأة ولفت انتباهها ، فلا تقلل من الاهتمام بمظهرك واختيارك للموديلات الحديثة التي تظهر شياكتك وجمالك ، واهتم بذوق الآخرين في اختيار الألوان وتفنن في شراء ملابس الخروج والنوم   ، واستخدم العطور المناسبة والمغرية ، واهتم بقصة شعرك وأظافرك   . 
واحرص على استخدام اسبراي الجسم والنظافة الشخصية حيث أكدت دراسة حديثة لمجلة "لايف" أن النساء لا يتسامحن بشأن نظافة الرجل ويعنيهن هذا الأمر كثيراً ، خاصة إذا كانت المرأة متأنقة ومتعطرة ، فإن معايير النظافة بالنسبة لها تكون عالية ، لذا حاول أن تكون أنيقاً ونظيفاً ، واهتم بشكل خاص بنظافة جسمك ، وضع قليلاً من العطر وابحث عن النصائح في مراكز بيع أدوات العناية بالبشرة والتجميل ، فأنت كما تحب أن تري المرأة نظيفة جميلة متألقة فالمرأة نفس الشيء تحب أن تراك في كامل أناقتك وجمالك لتنجذب إليك وتثيرها بجاذبيتك المرتبة والمميزة .

----------


## الخمايسة

مظهرك سر رجولتك 
نعم صحيح ولك كل الشكر

----------


## down to you

أسلوب النظرة وحدتها 

تأكد عزيزي الرجل أن المرأة لا تنجذب إلى لون عينيك أو رسمتها قدر ما تنجذب إلي نظرتك وأسلوب النظرة ، فإذا كنت لا تملك عينان جميلتان فلا تقلق ، لأن أسلوب النظرة وحدتها يذيب الجليد عند المرأة ، وكلما كانت النظرة تتسم بالرجولة والحدة المتوهجة كلما كانت أكثر تأثيراً لدى المرأة ، فنظرات الرجل سهام تخترق جسد المرأة ولا تستطيع مقاومتها .

 :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

رومانسية الرجل 
رومانسية الرجل ليست عيباً كما يعتقد بعض الرجال ، فجاذبية الرجل تزداد تأثيراً مع تحليه بقدر من الرومانسية لجذب الأنثى ، فالمرأة قد تجذب الرجل بدلالها وخضوعها له ، بينما الرجل يجذب المرأة بقوته وعنفه حتى في أسلوب احتضانه لها أو الضغط عليها ، لذا أغدق علي زوجتك بكلمات الثناء والإعجاب وامدحها في كل الأوقات وأمام الجميع ، ولا تنسي الرسائل والهدايا الرومانسية ، فكل هذه الأشياء تجعلك تتسم بنوع من القوة والجرأة الرجولية التي تفضلها المرأة وتبحث عنها. 
فالمرأة دائماً تبحث عن الحب والرومانسية في صفات شريك أحلامها ، وتنظر إلى كل لفتات الحب والشوق الصادرة منه ، وكلما زاد شعورها بحب زوجها ، كانت الحياة أكثر استقراراً وسعادة بالنسبة لها ، فالحب بلسم الحياة الزوجية وكفيل باستمراريتها  

 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center] :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 
[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*فأنت كما تحب أن ترى المرأة نظيفة جميلة متألقة فالمرأة نفس الشيء تحب أن تراك في كامل أناقتك وجمالك لتنجذب إليك وتثيرها بجاذبيتك المرتبة والمميزة ..*

*طبعا شي اكيد ..*

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

